# Ability to See What is Recording from Guide



## sgoldblatt (Oct 8, 2007)

Something that a number of other DVRs have in terms of a functionality advantage is being able to see what is recording, going to be recorded, etc. directly from within the Tivo Live Guide (highlighted in red normally). The ability to not know a show is being recorded until you select it to record and it tells you "record as planned" is an annoyance.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

I agree! I hear it has been requested for years, but, so far, has fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## eagle0399 (Oct 15, 2007)

Why is it that this feature is available for a direct tv box and not on the Series 2 box's with all the other bells and whistles. If its already programmed for those boxes, how hard can it be to set it up for ours?


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree with this one! At first, I was going to tell you all the easy ways to see what's being currently recorded (the top of your "now playing list," for example)... but when you're looking at the guide and want to hit that record button, a simple indicator would be very helpful.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm sure that this must have been suggested for years on end. There must be fascinating reason why they're not putting it in.

I've used several other guide-based systems setting up television recordings and every last one of them placed a "to be recorded" indicator in the guide (VideoGuide, WebTV, Passport Echo, SARA, TV Guide On Screen, Beyond TV and Windows Media Center, that I can think of off the top of my head). It's such an obvious feature, it's omission is essentially a design flaw, like leaving turn signals out of a automobile. There has to be some incredibly bizarre rationale for leaving it out that I'd love to hear.


----------



## Ralph Wiggum (Jul 30, 2007)

Absolutely agree. I just got started with my Tivo HD and am rather surprised that this is missing.


----------



## gravy741 (Dec 5, 2006)

Just got my update for the Tivo and the first feature I hopefully looked for was this. And it still ain't there.

I don't see why it can't/hasn't been added. Looks like it would just be a matter of overlaying the "To Do List" onto the Guide. They put the little red recording icon on a show that is on right now in the "Grid" guide. So why can't they do that for all shows that are going to be recorded.

Does anyone know where to officially submit suggestions to Tivo? Maybe if enough people ask for it something will get done.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks, MegaZone. I'm surprised that "recording indicator in guide" isn't one of the stock suggestions on that form. Maybe it hasn't been suggested as much as I assume.


----------



## willp2 (Sep 15, 2007)

I agree completely, this is a no brainer feature that would improve things quite a bit.

Also recently discussed here and here and no doubt many times before that.


----------



## mrinfofinder (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree. I would like to see what i'm recording from the guide.


----------

